# about to start a reef tank



## nxkev (Jul 17, 2008)

So, I picked up an used 70g tank to start a reef tank. It had an 1/2" crack at the bottom of the tank. I thought it shouldn't be too much of an issues once I bring it home and repair it. 

Once I got home, something happened during the move, either there was too much vibration or too much banging going on. The crack extend another 3 - 4". 

Now before I move forward with this very expensive hobby, I am wondering if it's worth repairing. Does anyone have experience dealing with cracks? 

My only concerns after fixing it is, would the crack continue to spread? would there be leaking first before the tank gives in completely? would it just be easier/cheaper to replace the tank itself? 

and of course, some pictures of the crack.

Any advices/suggestions/concerns/questions is welcome.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm guessing it's about 25" tall? Well, the pressure at the bottom of your tank is going to be pretty high so I'd bet that crack will continue to spread no matter what you did. You *might* be able to laminate a second sheet of glass over the crack but it probably won't look too nice.

It might not be the answer you want, but I'd not attempt anything with that tank unless you were to replace (or have replaced) the broken panel of glass first. Having done a bit of DIY work on my existing 50g, I can say it's not fun. With that hassle/cost, you might want to look at a new tank. You might not want the expense, but IMO its not the tank that's expensive, it's all the stuff we put in and hang off the tank. Especially a SW setup.

There may be areas you can scrimp and save, but the glass box everything goes in wouldn't be my first choice.

Just my 0.02, maybe someone else will offer a more positive point of view!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

OUCH!!! 

I agree w/Mr Fishes...it'll cheaper to get a new aquarium. The time involved in replacing that pane of glass doesn't make it cost effective. Ideally, all panes should be cut apart and reassembled, especially if the silicone has hardened a bit due to age. For example, a 135gal took me and my assistant 6 hours to cut apart, surface cleaning and prep, taping and reassembly. Not to mention LOTS of razor blades and 2 cans of silicone solvent.

To add, think of 75gal of SW emptying onto the floor...I remember my wife's 20gal that split on the 3rd floor...it reached the basement and had a heck-of-a-time resurfacing the plaster and lathe walls as well as the ceilings and hardwood floors on all levels of the house. 

Peace of mind is well worth the cost of a new aquarium, IMHO.

It would make a great opportunity to do a refurbishing just for the experience .


----------



## nxkev (Jul 17, 2008)

Thank you for your advice guys. I think I will do what is recommended as fixing it doesn't seem like a very smart option. On top of that, the corners on the front of the tank is actually round. So the entire front and side is one piece and replacing something like that would require a customize pane. Which I assume will cost a lot more. Unless I actually cut 3 pieces to replace it, but by then, I could've made my own tank. 

I am sure refurbishing this would be great experience, but I rather gain more experience in keeping and maintaing a sw tank.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Ah...now the reason for the bottom eurobracing. To have a piece of glass bent to shape like that will be $$$. In the recycling bin it goes unfortunately, as the front corners of the bottom pane of glass will be rounded.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

sell it as a reptile tank.


----------

